# Sephora Birthday Gift 2013



## njachym13 (Dec 30, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 30, 2012)

Sweet! My favorite has been the Fresh duo, or the Sephora eye trio (mascara, liner, shadow). I still use the white shadow almost everyday.


----------



## CourtneyB (Dec 31, 2012)

Yesss! Benefit is definitely in my top three brands (and probably my favorite brand for foundation/highlighters/etc), so I've very pumped. Plus, I haven't tried either of these two products yet, surprisingly.

August is so far away!


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 31, 2012)

That's adorable! they just keep getting better and better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 31, 2012)

My birthday is in April and I can't wait to get my hands on this freebie/perk. Very nice!


----------



## Oxana124 (Dec 31, 2012)

That's exciting! I have been wanting to try that mascara, and my birthday is in Jan!


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice! I already have both of those products but they are the sample sizes and my b-day isn't until September, so my goal will be to use them up before then. As far as mascara goes my goal is to use up a billion before then lol.


----------



## BooksandBeauty (Jan 1, 2013)

Very nice! I have a full size of Watt's Up and never remember to use it--I need to start, apparently.


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Jan 1, 2013)

Aww shucks my bday is not till Dec..lol goal use up all the mascara I have so no buy for mascara for the yr


----------



## ladygrey (Jan 1, 2013)

Ooooh, squeeeee! I love Benefit, so I'm really, really excited about this. I love Sephora's birthday gifts. I'm just bummed I have to wait until September to get mine. :/


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 1, 2013)

Aww.. I was really hoping to get the benefit stuff as a birthday gift.. These were my options today:  Maybe I'll wait until tomorrow or so hoping they will change.





2012 Fresh Sugar Kisses Mini Lip Duo
Birthday Gift
 





2012 Anthony Logistics Glycolic Facial Cleanser - 3 oz
Birthday Gift


----------



## brandyboop (Jan 2, 2013)

I got the benefit birthday gift at Sephora in JCPenney.  It is so cute.


----------



## perlanga (Jan 3, 2013)

Can't wait to try it. I always put the minis in my makeup bag.


----------



## lasita (Jan 3, 2013)

Yay! Can't wait to try this! Birthday is in march!


----------



## casualbeauty (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm bummed that I have to wait until October for this.


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 6, 2013)

Woohoooo, I got this on friday and love it!


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 6, 2013)

So excited because I'm a January baby! I missed out on the b-day gift last year, and ended up getting it in a swap. So excited to get this!


----------



## wadedl (Jan 7, 2013)

I got my birthday gift this week and they were still trying to give me the Sugar Lip Treatment. I need to start wearing mascara more often since I have 3 open right now. I couldn't resist opening up the birthday set and using it immediately. I really like it. I also picked up the Ojon 100 point perk.


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my birthday gift this week and they were still trying to give me the Sugar Lip Treatment. I need to start wearing mascara more often since I have 3 open right now. I couldn't resist opening up the birthday set and using it immediately. I really like it. I also picked up the Ojon 100 point perk.


 wait, so which one did you get? lol.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 8, 2013)

lol I got the Benefit one. I ended up with 2 of the Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment sets last year, I still have a new set in my drawer.


----------



## mizjmakeup (Jan 8, 2013)

I got the Mini sugar Lip Duos for my birthday this Decemeber.

So now I gotta wait until December to get a Benfit one! awww. lol


----------



## Jenny Johnson (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey there! So all Sephora's have had the new Benefit birthday gift for a month now. You should go back and ask for it. P.S. Happy Birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jan 9, 2013)

Happy about this gift... It's cute. I have to wait till earliest Feb 1st since my bday is the 14th... This past year I've become more of an Ulta than a  Sephora girl so I can wait and purchase my Korres day and night moisturizers at sephora that I wear religiously... Anything else I would get at Sephora I can usually find at Ulta or elsewhere like Macy's. I am running out of my moisturizers though so I'll have to try to make them last till next month 




 Or I can dig into my samples if they run out, but I'm so happy with the Korres that I don't even want to change it up.


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casualbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm bummed that I have to wait until October for this.


 lol me too!


----------



## JustJenessa (Jan 10, 2013)

I love Benefit this gift is awesome now I only have to wait until June to get it.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 10, 2013)

So excited for this one. I like the fresh Treatments, but they fall apart pretty easily (even at room temperature or cooler).


----------



## daisyyflower (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm so excited for this! Lucky me my birthday is next month!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nkjm (Jan 10, 2013)

:'( AUGUST IS SO FAR AWAYYYYYYYYY.....


----------



## volleyball2013 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm not very excited... I don't really use face products, and if I do it's not a highlighter. For mascara, my lashes are really long already and I wear glasses, so this didn't get me too excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 17, 2013)

Can't wait to try Watts Up, too bad there's so much time left till July D:


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 17, 2013)

Girls, I got my gift! It's a cute lil thing. =)


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 18, 2013)

How does getting the gift work?

My birthday isn't until October, but I'm curious.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jan 18, 2013)

You sign up at the counter. They will then email / mail you a sample card about 1- 2 weeks before your birthday for you to redeem in store.


----------



## spaceprincess (Jan 18, 2013)

I have to wait until December...


----------



## spaceprincess (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How does getting the gift work?
> 
> My birthday isn't until October, but I'm curious.


I usually just go up to the counter and say it's my birthday month and they scan my BI card and gave it to me.  One years I didn't even buy anything, I was just at the mall so I stop by and got it.


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 18, 2013)

I got my gift too! I love love loveeeee the mascara! I was already signed up, but I haven't been to sephora in forever, and I didn't have a card or anything. I was at the mall and remembered reading this thread so I went in to browse. I just gave them my name and they gave me my gift. I didn't even buy anything while I was there.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my gift too! I love love loveeeee the mascara!
> 
> I was already signed up, but I haven't been to sephora in forever, and I didn't have a card or anything. I was at the mall and remembered reading this thread so I went in to browse. I just gave them my name and they gave me my gift. I didn't even buy anything while I was there.


 Wow! That's really nice of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have you tried Watts Up yet?


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How does getting the gift work?
> 
> My birthday isn't until October, but I'm curious.





> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You sign up at the counter. They will then email / mail you a sample card about 1- 2 weeks before your birthday for you to redeem in store.


 Both years I've been a BI, I just went in store and they scanned my card for me. I thought vogueboy was in Canada, so maybe it's different there than in the states? Just a thought.


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! That's really nice of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have you tried Watts Up yet?


 I've only swatched it on my hand but it looks lovely!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 18, 2013)

I have High and Sunbeam and I love em, but dunno about a stick highlighter with my combo skin...though it's been leaning towards the dry side lately cuz of the weather...but still,  it intrigues me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm waiting on a day when I decide to get all dolled up and pretty - I'll let you know when that day comes cuz that's when I'll be using it. Lol!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 18, 2013)

that sounds good! haha I get dolled up everyday cuz... well I don't have anything else to do lol


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that sounds good! haha I get dolled up everyday cuz... well I don't have anything else to do lol


 lol, a lot of the time I go to class with very minimal makeup if any at all, then I take a cat nap before work. sleep trumps makeup to me, lmao so I have to set aside time to successfully play with any new goodies!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 19, 2013)

I love my time to play with my make up, I won't deny that using 1hr+ a day to get my make up done is not fun. But I so want to go to school and work! Even if that takes time away from my make up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *sigh* So I kinda envy you a bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love my time to play with my make up, I won't deny that using 1hr+ a day to get my make up done is not fun. But I so want to go to school and work! Even if that takes time away from my make up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *sigh* So I kinda envy you a bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
You don't go to school or work? Feel free to PM me if that's too personal, lol.


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 19, 2013)

On a different note, I actually tried the gifts today! I *love* watts up, it's very pretty and not in your face and annoying and overly shimmery. it's very pretty in a subtle way. (well, I applied it subtly, lol). and the benefit mascara is very nice, but nothing special to me. really happy with this gift!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 19, 2013)

yay! haha is it greasy? and the mascara is meh to me too


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 19, 2013)

I adore They're Real. It gives me great volume and definition, plus easy to layer. Lol, different strokes, I guess.


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yay! haha is it greasy? and the mascara is meh to me too


 No, it doesn't feel greasy at all. Well. my face is actually like oily-combo, so it gets oily by itself anyways abuot midday of wearing makeup. So my oil production seems normal, doesn't seem like the watts up made it worse or anything. I wasn't very heavy handed with it either though, just some shimmer above my cheek bones!


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I adore They're Real. It gives me great volume and definition, plus easy to layer. Lol, different strokes, I guess.


 Idk it was okay for me, but nothing I'd splurge on. The brush is cool, it did get hard to reach areas for me but formulation wise, I have definitely worn better.


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 19, 2013)

> Idk it was okay for me, but nothing I'd splurge on. The brush is cool, it did get hard to reach areas for me but formulation wise, I have definitely worn better.


 I really really loved it, but I really haven't tried many mascaras. What are some that you like better? You have me curious now!


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really really loved it, but I really haven't tried many mascaras. What are some that you like better? You have me curious now!


 I've tried lots, especially with ipsy sending so many the past few months, lol but my favorites are consecutively maybelline. I don't really wear waterproof because I rarely need it and it's much harsher chemically than non waterproof mascara. some of my faves would have to be maybelline mega plush volume express (it's colors are like turquoise and pink), obviously falsies by maybelline. I also like tarte's lights, camera, lashes mascara a lot. I have been alternating between those until I can use up one (which has yet to happen) lol.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't feel greasy at all. Well. my face is actually like oily-combo, so it gets oily by itself anyways abuot midday of wearing makeup. So my oil production seems normal, doesn't seem like the watts up made it worse or anything. I wasn't very heavy handed with it either though, just some shimmer above my cheek bones!


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Awesome! Now I want to try it XD


----------



## nishino (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey Baberanza, is the Watts Up subtle shimmer, strong shimmer, or glitter? I really love this year's bday gift as I've been dying to try They're Real! and Watt's Up ... if only I had been born earlier in the year!!


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Baberanza, is the Watts Up subtle shimmer, strong shimmer, or glitter? I really love this year's bday gift as I've been dying to try They're Real! and Watt's Up ... if only I had been born earlier in the year!!


 I applied it with a very light hand, but the shimmer seems rather subtle. I'm sure if you applied it with a stronger hand (or wanted me and decided to layer it) it would come out stronger. it's more shimmery than glittery on me.


----------



## nishino (Jan 19, 2013)

Cool, thanks!  At my age glitter just looks silly, so yay for shimmer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 19, 2013)

No problem! I wouldn't want to wear anything glittery out, unless it's super special but I can live with shimmer. I just don't love flashy makeup looks. I don't think age matters. I'm just barely 19. Just your preference. =)


----------



## nishino (Jan 19, 2013)

duh, you had just a birthday!  Somehow that just never occurred to me until now, duuuuuh

HAPPY BIRTHDAY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 19, 2013)

Lol! Thank you. =) I actually turn on the 28th! lol


----------



## Kittables (Jan 20, 2013)

Aww. My birthday's in November.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> WAY too far away.


----------



## Scawolita (Feb 26, 2013)

Ladies, do you guys know if you have to be a Platinum member to get a gift from Ulta?

I've been a member w/Ulta since 2009 and have never received anything from them. I always miss Sephora's last year I was so devestated I had missed again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol I will definitely remember this year, am trying to see if Ulta offers anything! Thanks!


----------



## SistaPlease (Feb 26, 2013)

this looks awesome, cant wait until june!


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 26, 2013)

How do you go about redeeming this Birthday Gift? My birthday isn't until April 25th, but I subscribed to Sephora and got this email about this, and was confused. What's the minimum purchase to get it, since I am sure it requires one.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you go about redeeming this Birthday Gift? My birthday isn't until April 25th, but I subscribed to Sephora and got this email about this, and was confused. What's the minimum purchase to get it, since I am sure it requires one.


 Some people have gotten it for free at the physical store, or you get it with a purchase online, not sure if it requires a minimum, don't think it would.


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 26, 2013)

Lol, how does that work? Walk in with a photo ID to verify or something, and they just give it to you? s:


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 26, 2013)

> Lol, how does that work? Walk in with a photo ID to verify or something, and they just give it to you? s:


 That is exactly how it works. I have always received mine about a week or so before or after my birthday when I have been making a purchase, however I was once at a Sephora store paying at the register when a girl walked in and said, "It's my birthday" flashed her ID and all the staff at the register said, "Happy birthday!" in unison and one of them handed over the goods and the girl walked out! Whole thing was about 8 seconds!


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow, sounds like fun. Lol. Well, there's a perk if I work on my birthday. s:


----------



## Baberanza (Feb 28, 2013)

Lol yeah! I know the technical limits are within 14 days of your birthday [before or after] &amp; there's no min. purchase req. (atleast not in my physical sephora.)


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh, so 7 before, 7 after, or 14 before, 14 after?

Either way, I am totally all over this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 28, 2013)

I just received mine today, the Watts Up is incredible!


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, so 7 before, 7 after, or 14 before, 14 after?
> 
> Either way, I am totally all over this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 no, silly. 14 before or after. Like my birthday is Jan. 28th, but I got my gift on Jan. 14th - and I could've gotten it 14 days after the 28th, too.


----------



## Yukiko (Mar 1, 2013)

Ohh, okay.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...

So, be honest then here..... how many of you visited two+ Sephoras for doubling the gifts?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.... I know my Boston and my New York Sephoras have two within walking distance of each other. Do they have a way of knowing you visited a Sephora elsewhere, or can't you....horde it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is a potential 4 birthday gifts. &gt;_&gt;;


----------



## Jazbot (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohh, okay.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...
> 
> So, be honest then here..... how many of you visited two+ Sephoras for doubling the gifts?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.... I know my Boston and my New York Sephoras have two within walking distance of each other. Do they have a way of knowing you visited a Sephora elsewhere, or can't you....horde it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is a potential 4 birthday gifts. &gt;_&gt;;


 Yes they do. It is registered to your account. When I log in online it shows me I received a birthday gift and from which store I got it from.


----------



## Yukiko (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh, boo. Oh well, lol.


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 1, 2013)

Haha it was weird though - I picked up my gift on the 14th and then around my birthday got a letter telling me to go pick up my gift. lol.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Mar 2, 2013)

How does this work? I just started shopping at sephora. I bought naked 1 &amp; 2 and I also bought a couple foundations.


----------



## bluelion (Mar 2, 2013)

All you need to do is register with them (it's free). When your birthday comes rolling around, sometimes they'll send you a reminder to pick up your gift, but even if they don't, you can still go in and get it, no purchase required. Like someone stated above, just tell someone that you're there to pick up your gift, and there shouldn't be a problem. I'm actually really glad that they keep track of whether it's been redeemed or not. I think that's a great way to ensure that they have a decent supply year round.

I'm not that enthused about the Benefit gift this year, but I'm glad they've strayed away from their store brand. That stuff was always hit and miss for me. Loved the Fresh Sugar lip balms from 2012! Glad they're stepping it up every year.


----------



## satojoko (Mar 2, 2013)

Bleh....can't stand Benefit products. I'll be giving my bday gift a pass this year. Major disappointment......


----------



## lipglossjunky73 (Mar 2, 2013)

My birthdays in November.... Hope it still is available then! I got Sugar lip stuff last November as well!


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *satojoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Bleh....can't stand Benefit products. I'll be giving my bday gift a pass this year. Major disappointment......


 maybe get it, and trade it? I'm sure lots of people would be willing to take it off your hands.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 3, 2013)

Aaaaaand another check mark for Sephora against Ulta (I used to be SUCH an Ulta fanatic, still adore it, but I'm starting to appreciate Sephora more) - Today I casually asked while checking out if Ulta had any birthday specials or gifts (no big deal if not, I mean, I wasn't demanding there should be or feeling entitled, just curious cause I just loved the Benefit B-day gift from Sephora) and the lady that worked there said: "Um, I don't know, I mean, they used to do some brow thing (she squints at my eyebrows and shrugs at this point), but um, they don't do that now...I don't think, um, I mean, I don't know if they do anything...yeah...mmhmm...no...ya know.", then she went about her business. I was like...um.....oooooook. Have a good day, I'm leaving now lol


----------



## hiheather (Mar 3, 2013)

Last I heard Ulta still did the free brow waxing for your birthday...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Last I heard Ulta still did the free brow waxing for your birthday...


Apparently not at this crazy gals store lol! Who knows...I mean, I couldn't use it anyhow, I actually have to darken my brows, they're so fine and light, you can hardly see them and don't need to be plucked at all, but...like I said, I was just curious what they did, if anything. Her facial expressions throughout her thought process were really quite amusing lol


----------



## hiheather (Mar 3, 2013)

I can't stop laughing at those smiley faces. I used to do that all the time when I worked retail just make as many faces as I could till the customer figured out I had no clue what was being talked about or asked about. Hahaha.


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 3, 2013)

> Aaaaaand another check mark for Sephora against Ulta (I used to be SUCH an Ulta fanatic, still adore it, but I'm starting to appreciate Sephora more) - Today I casually asked while checking out if Ulta had any birthday specials or gifts (no big deal if not, I mean, I wasn't demanding there should be or feeling entitled, just curious cause I just loved the Benefit B-day gift from Sephora) and the lady that worked there said: "Um, I don't know, I mean, they used to do some brow thing (she squints at my eyebrows and shrugs at this point), but um, they don't do that now...I don't think, um, I mean, I don't know if they do anything...yeah...mmhmm...no...ya know.", then she went about her business. I was like...um.....oooooook. Have a good day, I'm leaving now lol


 The Ulta near where I live has simmilar customer service (not good). They used to be great a few years ago, but about a year ago things drastically changed. Lot's of new employees that were seemingly untrained. The ones at the register at my Ulta are the absolute worst and like in your experience do not know their store policies very well. For instance, a few months ago I wanted to exchange a nail polish I had bought on line for the same brand but in a different shade. I had the packing slip with me. The girl at the register said I also needed my email print out. She showed me on the packing slip where it said that. I read to her out loud what she pointed at and it clearly said, "If returning" which I was not. A few lines down it even said that if a person was exchanging all they needed was the packing slip. I showed that to her. And get this... She still refused to do the exchange, after her own company policy said to do so! I said (I was rather ticked off at this point), "Just keep the polish then and I will just buy the shade I want" and she said, "alright" and proceeded to ring me up! And thus was my 3rd email to Ulta in 2012 to complain about bad service. I stopped shopping there a while ago, but if I ever need to do an exchange I still go in.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 3, 2013)

> The Ulta near where I live has simmilar customer service (not good). They used to be great a few years ago, but about a year ago things drastically changed. Lot's of new employees that were seemingly untrained. The ones at the register at my Ulta are the absolute worst and like in your experience do not know their store policies very well. For instance, a few months ago I wanted to exchange a nail polish I had bought on line for the same brand but in a different shade. I had the packing slip with me. The girl at the register said I also needed my email print out. She showed me on the packing slip where it said that. I read to her out loud what she pointed at and it clearly said, "If returning" which I was not. A few lines down it even said that if a person was exchanging all they needed was the packing slip. I showed that to her. And get this... She still refused to do the exchange, after her own company policy said to do so! I said (I was rather ticked off at this point), "Just keep the polish then and I will just buy the shade I want" and she said, "alright" and proceeded to ring me up! And thus was my 3rd email to Ulta in 2012 to complain about bad service. I stopped shopping there a while ago, but if I ever need to do an exchange I still go in.


 Oh wow! THAT is pretty scary right there lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 3, 2013)

wow I'm always so jealous of you girls that have an ulta nearby, but after what u said, I don't think I'm missing out on anything XD


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 3, 2013)

> wow I'm always so jealous of you girls that have an ulta nearby, but after what u said, I don't think I'm missing out on anything XD


 I'm sure there are some good Ulta's out there; but the one near me is certainly not one of them. I just stopped going in to my local Ulta store and started shopping with them online. The only thing I am missing is the bad customer service!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sure there are some good Ulta's out there; but the one near me is certainly not one of them. I just stopped going in to my local Ulta store and started shopping with them online. The only thing I am missing is the bad customer service!


 Well they don't sell OPI online though :S


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well they don't sell OPI online though :S


 To me that doesn't really matter since OPI can be found in various places and is inexpensive so I'm not worried about losing $8 or so worth of Ulta points.  Instead I could go to Sephora and get Sephora by OPI  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Although typically I usually get Essie and since discovering Orly I love that brand too, both of which are sold online at Ulta  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Mar 4, 2013)

I used to live very close to an Ulta.. and I'd go in there all the time.. especially because I got my haircut there.. but I don't really miss it. I think their salon is pretty expensive and I just don't love the brands they carry. I guess the only ones I like at this point are their nail polishes, It's a 10, too faced, and urban decay... oh I like Tarte too.. but I get my stuff from QVC if I am going to buy something from Tarte.


----------



## smsawchuk (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow how gorgeous, too bad my birthday is in December ! Haha I should just re-sign up for this month.. jk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Patience is a virtue !


----------



## iashleycouture (Mar 30, 2013)

My birthday is on the 2nd, so I can just walk in and ask for the freebie? I didn't receive a email, but on the site it says I can redeem it.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> To me that doesn't really matter since OPI can be found in various places and is inexpensive so I'm not worried about losing $8 or so worth of Ulta points.  Instead I could go to Sephora and get Sephora by OPI  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Although typically I usually get Essie and since discovering Orly I love that brand too, both of which are sold online at Ulta  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I wish Sephora sold Essie, that is my favorite brand of nail polish...

... But, I can't wait till July 4th so that I can get my birthday gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## bluelion (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iashleycouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My birthday is on the 2nd, so I can just walk in and ask for the freebie? I didn't receive a email, but on the site it says I can redeem it.


Shouldn't be a problem since you're registered with them.


----------



## korsis (Jul 15, 2013)

So sad! I just drove 30 minutes to sephora to get my birthday gift and they were all out of gifts!!! :-(


----------

